# Opinions on these?



## littleliverbird (Jan 12, 2006)

I am wanting this Balenciaga bag:







and these wedges for the summer:


----------



## littleliverbird (Jan 14, 2006)

So nobody is interested then?...............:icon_conf :icon_conf :icon_conf :icon_conf :icon_conf


----------



## cottoncandy (Jan 14, 2006)

well personally, i dont really like balenciaga bags, and the wedges arent my style either, plus they look like they would be uncomfy cause they have such high heel. i bet u wish i didnt answer now huh, lol.


----------



## littleliverbird (Jan 14, 2006)

Naturally I like them both otherwise I would not be buying them and the heel is not an issue for me-Years of practice have prepared me! :icon_chee

Just curious to see what everone thought as I wasn't sure about the colour of the bag (a bit too harsh?) or the style of the wedges(a bit too much?).

Oh well,........:icon_roll


----------



## chipzahoy (Jan 15, 2006)

I love the new Michael Kors wedge style that's out.. I think I prefer it in the peep-toe pump, though (I tried on a pair today.. more comfortable than they look!)

The bag is very cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cottoncandy (Jan 15, 2006)

go for whatever you like babe, you will be the one wearing them and you are the one who should feel comfortable in them. it doesnt matter what everyone else thinks.


----------



## monniej (Jan 16, 2006)

very cute but not feeling either one for myself


----------



## Marisol (Jan 16, 2006)

I like the Balenciaga bag. Not sure if I would buy it in that color but I did buy a copper one (its a knock off).


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Jan 16, 2006)

i like the bag.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

not a big fan of the wedges, but the gold color is nice..


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 16, 2006)

I may like that bag in another color and about the shoes, I dont feel them at all.


----------



## suzukigrrl (Jan 17, 2006)

I think the shoes are hott!! The bag looks a little complicated because of all the buckles and bright color, but I guess that is just the style right now.


----------



## littleliverbird (Jan 17, 2006)

Well, I am keeping the bag :icon_chee and sending the wedges back. The bag is not as 'harsh' in real life as in the picture, it is more of a gorgeous plummy-pink. I took it into work for the first time on friday and got lots of compliments so I know it's a winner! :icon_lol:

The wedges just did not feel like 'me' at all when I tried them on and I wont keep something just for the sake of it, so back they go. :clap

Gonna put the money towards another bag (yes, I am obsessed!)........... :icon_redf


----------



## hillary_k (Jan 18, 2006)

*not my personal favorite, either.*

:icon_redf


----------



## lee123 (Jan 31, 2006)

Love the bag, even more in a brownish tone, would go with more.

The shoes not really my style, but really cute.


----------



## Cheebs (Feb 1, 2006)

I love the bag. The shoes are cute but I prefer them to be flats.


----------



## foxyruby (Feb 1, 2006)

_love the shoes_


----------



## brohi80 (Feb 1, 2006)

loved it ,you just need the right dress ,or shorts,be sure to make some funky manicure and self tanning


----------



## lxcarey (Feb 2, 2006)

I think the bag is really cute...but the wedges???? they could be cuter!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liz (Feb 2, 2006)

love the purse (i soooooo want a balenciaga!!!!)

the shoes are eh. i'm tired of the whole jesus sandle/moccasin/huarachi(sp?) sandles/shoes


----------



## Cirean (Feb 2, 2006)

I like both styles :icon_chee

They bag is too bright for me and I don't like the toe loop on the wedges (looks painful), I'm crazy about wedges in the summer!


----------



## SexxyKitten (Feb 2, 2006)

i'm in love with that bag! i'll definately be hunting for a knockoff (since i have a bag fetish and can only use one for a month at most before it gets put away for a while). the wedges are cute but maybe in a different color? idk--i have big feet so metallics scare the crap out me.


----------



## Summer (Feb 7, 2006)

My vote is nay and nay

but if you like them, that is all that matters then. Get them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ley (Feb 7, 2006)

I actually think the wedges would look nice if worn with a long pair of trousers and the ankle strap makes them easier to wear in terms of practicality. Am not sure if I'd wear them with a skirt tho :icon_wink

But I DO like the bag!


----------



## LipglossQueen (Feb 8, 2006)

I liked both of them the gold colour is really cute and I love balenciagas; I have a bag a bright purplish colour and I STILL haven't worn because it's hard to match up but someday I will.


----------



## Mina (Feb 8, 2006)

Hi Littleliverbird, I would say the bag is very cute but the color like you said very harsh to me. And golden heels go for it. Overall very pretty combination:icon_smil


----------



## pieced (Feb 8, 2006)

I love wedges, and it looks very flattering on ones feet. But if you like the Belenciaga bag, you should get it. You shouldn't care what nobody thinks...


----------



## pieced (Feb 8, 2006)

I love wedges, and it looks very flattering on ones feet. But if you like the Belenciaga bag, you should get it. You shouldn't care what nobody thinks...


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 8, 2006)

Too bad about the wedges, but I love them both! I'm a little slow to catch some of these threads since my access is limited to MuT these days.


----------



## AnitaNa (Feb 9, 2006)

the bags cute but imo if im gona spend that much $ id get a bad that not everyone has maybe a siff style of theirs..and the shoes idont like they had another style od wedge out thats really cute its kinda criss cross i nthe front veyr cute.


----------

